# Snow in Japan



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

http://remotewhiteboard.com/blog/uncategorized/60-foot-snow-clearing-in-japan/


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.geargather.org/profiles/blogs/clearing-road-of-snow-in-japan


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Holy smokes!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

They actually use sprinklers to pump warm water out of the ground to spray on the roads, also some of the buildings have second story entrances.


----------

